# Bike riding makes my hands go numb!  Help?



## Carol (Aug 14, 2014)

I started a bike commute this morning.  Almost 20 miles -- 18.38 to be exact.  Of those miles, the half closer to home is done on a bike trail, the half closer to work is done on the highway.  

While I was on the bike trail part, I noticed my hands were going numb.  Initially I wondered if my gloves were too small and perhaps tugging at my fingers in a weird way, but I took off my gloves at the halfway point and that did not help 

I know its not from keeping my hands in the same position, I move my hands around a bit when riding.  I've read a bit about angling the seat more forward to prevent an overly long reach, is this really beneficial?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2014)

My Hands Go Numb When I Ride My Bike


----------



## EddieCyrax (Aug 14, 2014)

yes this will help.

I have been an avid cyclist most of my life.  I have been a "Spin" instructor at various gyms, raced, and now ride/toured.

Bicycle fit is critical.  There should never be any pain/numbing/discomfort when you ride.

You should be able to sit comfortably without reaching/stretching for the handlebars.  

Seat placement and height could be contributors to the numbing in your hands......(FYI...most novice cyclist seat is too low and too far back)

If you still have difficulties, I would suggest visiting a bicycle shop (not a big box chain store) in your area and have them assist you in fitting you to your bicycle.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 14, 2014)

I am far from an expert, but when I recently drove from Michigan to Texas and back, I experienced some numbness in my left hand, on the pinky and ring fingers, and it's still there, nearly two months later.  I am told it is related to a nerve compression from where I kept my arm when driving.  Supposed to get better in time, maybe it will, maybe it won't.  I don't care too much, so I guess that's good.  Wonder if yours might be something similar to that.  A nerve being compressed by the angle of your body, etc.  Just a thought.


----------



## Carol (Aug 14, 2014)

Interesting call about the seat height as well, Eddie.  I was actually wondering on the ride in if I have my seat too low.  I did buy the bike at a bike shop.  They did fit me at the time, but it sounds like the fit needs to be dialed in a bit better now that I a little more riding experience


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 14, 2014)

This kind of numbness is related to pressure. It can be pressure on the nerves from (among other things) improperly adjusted bike parts and/or improper body position. It can also be from nerve impingement higher up, all the way to the spine. It can also be from vascular insufficiency, either from peripheral vascular disease or from mechanical compression (back to the body position and such...) of the vessels. 

If you have a history of back problems, especially cervical spine issues, I'd start by seeing your orthopod. If their is a history or family history of vascular disease, I'd again start with a checkup. Otherwise, I'd start by tweaking the body position on the bike, and possibly change things like the hand grips and handlebar position, as well as the seat position.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 14, 2014)

Carol said:


> Interesting call about the seat height as well, Eddie.  I was actually wondering on the ride in if I have my seat too low.  I did buy the bike at a bike shop.  They did fit me at the time, but it sounds like the fit needs to be dialed in a bit better now that I a little more riding experience



How long ago was that fit?  And how has your body changed (weight loss/redistribution) in that time?  Have the bike parts shifted a little?  For some unknown reason (OK, part of the reason is my mass...), my bike's seat post has a tendency to sink a bit as I ride.  If I don't really get the quick release tight, it'll do it a lot quicker -- but generally, I expect to shift it back up every few rides.  Sharpies can be your friend for marking positions...

Also -- there are bike fitters and there are bike fitters...  Anybody can look at the basic numbers/positions, and ask you how that feels, and say good.  That's a basic fit.  But if you can get with a real good bike fitter, he (or she) will know when to shift and adjust, and move that fit to a whole new level, where your bike is really fit to YOU.


----------



## Carol (Aug 14, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> This kind of numbness is related to pressure. It can be pressure on the nerves from (among other things) improperly adjusted bike parts and/or improper body position. It can also be from nerve impingement higher up, all the way to the spine. It can also be from vascular insufficiency, either from peripheral vascular disease or from mechanical compression (back to the body position and such...) of the vessels.
> 
> If you have a history of back problems, especially cervical spine issues, I'd start by seeing your orthopod. If their is a history or family history of vascular disease, I'd again start with a checkup. Otherwise, I'd start by tweaking the body position on the bike, and possibly change things like the hand grips and handlebar position, as well as the seat position.



Good call on the orthopod -- I'm seeing one next week for the first time for my knees.  I'll mention this so he knows.   

I suspect it is just mechanical compression.  The numbness went away quickly after the ride was over (a good thing, considering how much I type).  I had something similar happen to me a couple of times before after a long hike that I sourced to bad technique with my trekking poles.  Once I adjusted the height and tried a different grip, the issue went away.


----------



## Carol (Aug 14, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> How long ago was that fit?  And how has your body changed (weight loss/redistribution) in that time?  Have the bike parts shifted a little?  For some unknown reason (OK, part of the reason is my mass...), my bike's seat post has a tendency to sink a bit as I ride.  If I don't really get the quick release tight, it'll do it a lot quicker -- but generally, I expect to shift it back up every few rides.  Sharpies can be your friend for marking positions...
> 
> Also -- there are bike fitters and there are bike fitters...  Anybody can look at the basic numbers/positions, and ask you how that feels, and say good.  That's a basic fit.  But if you can get with a real good bike fitter, he (or she) will know when to shift and adjust, and move that fit to a whole new level, where your bike is really fit to YOU.



The fit was over 3 years ago.  My body has definitely changed.  I'm 35+ pounds lighter than and have more muscle mass  Given that my bike was hanging from the rafters much of that 3 years, its possible the fit has changed mechanically, too.  I recently had the bike tuned up at the shop I bought it from, I can certainly stop in and see who can dig in with me to get the fit dialed in a bit better.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 14, 2014)

Carol said:


> Good call on the orthopod -- I'm seeing one next week for the first time for my knees.  I'll mention this so he knows.



It's a relatively simple thing to check, in person. If it's a radiculopathy it will follow one of the nerve distributions. 



Carol said:


> I suspect it is just mechanical compression.  The numbness went away quickly after the ride was over (a good thing, considering how much I type).  I had something similar happen to me a couple of times before after a long hike that I sourced to bad technique with my trekking poles.  Once I adjusted the height and tried a different grip, the issue went away.



I suspect it is too, and handlebar palsy is far from uncommon. But, given how much you type, you also have to rule out things like carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 14, 2014)

DD just made me think of something...  You may have noticed it riding, but it could be something more.  An example of what I mean is that I have some tendonitis type issues popping up, partly because I spend a lot of time typing in moderately to very awkward positions.  I'm using a laptop, in my lap!, as I type this, but at work I'm old school, and do much of my "paper"work in the car, on the CAD.  Which means I'm twisting hard to the right, working on a computer that's in a rather awkward position.  Then I'm lifting one day, and I noticed that my forearms were hurting doing things like upright rows.  It wasn't the weights... it was everything else, but the weights brought it out.

I know that you spend a lot of time on a computer at work, and still manage to be online both personally and professionally while your camping... Could you be working in some awkward positions?


----------



## Carol (Aug 14, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> DD just made me think of something...  You may have noticed it riding, but it could be something more.  An example of what I mean is that I have some tendonitis type issues popping up, partly because I spend a lot of time typing in moderately to very awkward positions.  I'm using a laptop, in my lap!, as I type this, but at work I'm old school, and do much of my "paper"work in the car, on the CAD.  Which means I'm twisting hard to the right, working on a computer that's in a rather awkward position.  Then I'm lifting one day, and I noticed that my forearms were hurting doing things like upright rows.  It wasn't the weights... it was everything else, but the weights brought it out.
> 
> I know that you spend a lot of time on a computer at work, and still manage to be online both personally and professionally while your camping... Could you be working in some awkward positions?



Hmmm...good thought, but I don't really think so.  If I have to be online for more than a routine check or quick FB post, I'll set up someplace reasonable.  My picnic table or the desk in the park managers's office if I can fix whatever it is in less than an hour.  More than an hour, I start getting concerns about dying batteries or angry park managers... in that case I would drive in to town to set up at McDonalds.

This is done for more than just mechanics.  Much of what I do is typing in a terminal window and many times I am accessing critical infrastructure.  No point-and-click, no graphics, and a misread of one number or mistype of a command could take down the entire network. Ergo, its in my best interest intellectually as well as physically to get a reasonable work space set up wherever I happen to be.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 14, 2014)

Carol said:


> I started a bike commute this morning.  Almost 20 miles -- 18.38 to be exact.  Of those miles, the half closer to home is done on a bike trail, the half closer to work is done on the highway.
> 
> While I was on the bike trail part, I noticed my hands were going numb.  Initially I wondered if my gloves were too small and perhaps tugging at my fingers in a weird way, but I took off my gloves at the halfway point and that did not help
> 
> I know its not from keeping my hands in the same position, I move my hands around a bit when riding.  I've read a bit about angling the seat more forward to prevent an overly long reach, is this really beneficial?


Get yourself some snazzy bike riding gloves.


----------



## Carol (Aug 14, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> Get yourself some snazzy bike riding gloves.



Got the gloves!  I wear bike gloves while hiking as well, not just to protect my hands but also to keep them clean.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 14, 2014)

Carol said:


> Got the gloves!  I wear bike gloves while hiking as well, not just to protect my hands but also to keep them clean.


Perhaps a doctor could recommend some plastic inserts that brace you into a fixed position.


----------



## Buka (Aug 14, 2014)

Carol, you got some really good stuff from the group.


----------



## Carol (Aug 14, 2014)

Buka said:


> Carol, you got some really good stuff from the group.



There are definitely some awsome people here - including you! :asian:


----------



## EddieCyrax (Aug 15, 2014)

one last thing....having the handlebars too close can be as bad as too far.....

Most bikes have the ability to adjust the stem (piece that holds the handlebars) height which can assist with proper fit.


----------



## Reedone816 (Aug 18, 2014)

All the advises here good, i used to have that numbness since i commute almost 100 km a day to and from work.
From i learned it was because i lean forward and put my body weight to my arm, now i sit more forward so my body weight is straight down, not hampering my hand.


----------



## Carol (Aug 18, 2014)

Almost 100 km/day!  That's awesome!  :asian:  My round trip is currently 60 km, however it is not door-to-door.  I start in the car, and driving across town to a more advantageous place to begin my commute (unfortunately I live on one of the busiest roads in the state).  If I do a door-to-door commute that will put me at about 92 km (57 miles) -- not quite ready for that ride yet, but perhaps in the future.


----------

